

Grades at Yale since George W. Bush’s time - wslh
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/07/30/grades-at-yale-since-george-w-bushs-time/

======
mindstab
I'd say we've generally transitioned from "better grads" to "more grads"

Academic institutions are for profit after all. This anecdotally jives with my
Uni experiences and observations as well for what its worth.

~~~
jazearbrooks
Yale is not for profit. It spends more money on each student from its
endowment than said student pays in tuition, even if he is not getting any
financial aid.

